
Quantum physics: Our study suggests objective reality doesn't exist - hhs
https://phys.org/news/2019-11-quantum-physics-reality-doesnt.html
======
jfengel
The headline (as is usual for phys.org) is clickbait. The paper's title is
"Experimental test of local observer-independence", and a more informative
version might be "Experimental implementation of the Wigner's Friend thought
experiment".

The notion that that Wigner's Friend thought experiment "suggests" that
reality doesn't really exist is tendentious. It just points out the same
problems with the Copenhagen Interpretation as the Schroedinger's Cat
experiment does, and they're answered in much the same way by other
interpretations.

The experiment doesn't tell us anything we don't already know: that quantum
mechanics works as the theory says it does, and that our classical-scale-
inspired understanding of what "reality" means doesn't apply well at a scale
where you can prevent decoherence. Wigner insisted that consciousness was an
essential part of decoherence, and there's simply no support for that in this
experiment.

------
mrandish
This is neat science. The only problem is that some people read pop media
articles about it and leap to unjustified conclusions that result in the kind
of silly 'quantum spirituality' crap that Deepak Chopra is known for sometimes
spouting.

------
Alekanekelo
A preprint of the paper is available on arXiv [1].

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.05080](https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.05080)

